
Google embraces, extends, extinguishes - eadmund
http://sircmpwn.github.io/2018/05/03/Google-embraces-extends-extinguishes.html
======
kawera
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993715](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16993715)

------
johng
Google is truly scary, and I do believe now very evil. I used to be on their
side, but that was long ago and I no longer have any faith or trust in Google.
They are all about the dollar and are no longer get net citizens IMHO.

~~~
DSingularity
What’s scary is the potential of their models and ad targeting infrastructure
used to monitor populations and identify dissenters in other countries. Given
how tightly connected Google is to the CIA and NSA I would assume this is
already happening.

